

Virtually-No-Chance-Soon-for-Any-Bitcoin-Denominated-Mortgages - kimura
http://www.nationalmortgagenews.com/features/Virtually-No-Chance-Soon-for-Any-Bitcoin-Denominated-Mortgages-1040546-1.html?ET=nationalmortgage:e5242:472844a:&st=email&utm_source=editorial&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=NMN_Daily_Briefing_010814&site=default_tech

======
justinireland
As a buyer, it would be foolish to have a mortgage in such a deflationary
currency.

